# В. Черников



## Sti1 (30 Авг 2014)

Всем привет, друзья! Дело в том что есть мелодия, В. Черников "Светит месяц", в начале идёт медленное вступление, не получается подобрать диссонирующий аккорд, если кто нибудь поможет, буду признателен. 
(Как прикрепить аудио-запись с новым интерфейсом?)


----------



## Sti1 (30 Авг 2014)

Ребят, не могу найти где в новом интерфейсе можно аудио прикрепить? Но, можно скачать мелодию, и послушать здесь: http://dropmefiles.com/ek2tw


----------



## Sti1 (30 Авг 2014)

Если у кого нибудь что -то получиться подобрать из вступления, или есть ноты то вот моя почта [email protected]  Спасибо!


----------



## IgorO2002 (1 Сен 2014)

Позвольте спросить, а кто играет? может есть аналогичные записи?


----------



## Sti1 (1 Сен 2014)

Конечно есть! Играет сам Черников со своим ансамблем в Германии.


----------



## IgorO2002 (1 Сен 2014)

если можно, вышлите запись на e-mail 
[email protected] 
давно мечтал послушать его игру.
Взамен могу выслать ноты не хуже.
Спасибо.


----------



## Sti1 (1 Сен 2014)

IgorO2002 (01.09.2014, 18:44) писал:


> если можно, вышлите запись на e-mail
> [email protected]
> давно мечтал послушать его игру.
> Взамен могу выслать ноты не хуже.
> Спасибо.



Сейчас вышлю, за ноты буду благодарен


----------



## юра12345 (2 Сен 2014)

Скажите а у вас компакт-диска нет Случайно Черникова? если есть можете выслать пожалуйста, на форуме кто-то выкладывал, но ссылка не рабочая,,, e-mail:[email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------

